# 2017 Ls bumper to rs swap



## Randalldorm (Nov 18, 2019)

2017 cruze.

Got some mild front end damage because I hit an animal, most of the trim pieces are cracked up now.

I was wondering if the rs bumper would fit straight on or if the quarters and headlight shapes might be slightly different?

Anyone have a suggestion where to order a painted bumper?


----------



## Possible75 (May 22, 2019)

A guy on Instagram has a gen 2 premier and did a RS bumber conversion so I would assume it fits fine (not confirmed) https://instagram.com/westsidecruze?igshid=12irwbbmx1vgo 

For ordering the bumber try one of the Chevy OEM websites cheaper prices then dealers and I believe they come painted not 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

